# Do you stay at hotels what's on the key card !!



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

I just got an e-mail from a friend that give me a bit of a shock.
Ever wondered what info is on the the key card that opens the hotel room you are in ?
A.Customers name.
B. Customers partial address 
C. Hotel room no.
D. check-in and out date

E. Customers credit card number and expiration date !!!!!


This means an employee of the hotel or say travel lodge/or
Premier Inn Etc. can collect this info from from a simple decoding machine. Or the info is on the Key card until they use it for the next room user , whereby the card is overwritten.
What you can do is, 1. pass a small Magnet over the strip on the card several times then try to unlock the room door if it does not yiu have cleaned it .
2. take the card home or destroy it there or right away ,it is not illegal.
Apparently this information is courtesy of the Metropolitan Police I am led to beleive , 

Tony A.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

FALSE


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

This is an Urban Myth.

I stay in a lot of hotels and have gold status with Hyatt and Holiday Inn. When this story was going about I received e-mails from both groups assuring members that the only information on the key cards was encrypted security to open and close your room door.

So nothing to worry about

Stewart


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Absolutely not the case. And even if it was, so what?


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

peribro said:


> Absolutely not the case. And even if it was, so what?


I apologize if thie story is incorrect ,I was passing on info that was sent to me ,it was done in good faith .by me and by the person who sent the email to me , hopefully were wrong .
As for your " so what " what an attitude to take .


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

tony50 said:


> peribro said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely not the case. And even if it was, so what?
> ...


Why is that an attitude? My personal and credit card details are stored in thousands of places. I probably use my credit card at least once a day online - many times on sites that I have not used before. I will buy things on the telephone from people I've never met and I'll give them all my details. I may be naive but I've only been the subject of an attempted card fraud once and the credit card company spotted it straight away. My "so what" comment is literally that - so what if my details are on my room card - they are all over the place already so I wouldn't be bothered one way or the other if they are in one more place.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

peribro said:


> tony50 said:
> 
> 
> > peribro said:
> ...


From Tony A
The term "so what" , perhaps I would put to your as language that that probaly would not be used on this usually friendly site , most users /members use this site to put over a view ,technical help and comments in a friendly way and yes there is even some friendly banter which makes this site all the more enjoyable .

Tony A


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I won't use the term "so what" but I have just renewed my insurance over the phone.

This involved giving ALL the information on the card INCLUDING the security code on the back - a common and usual practice.

I have questioned this "breach of security" previously with my card issuer, asking them if it was OK to do so and would I be deemed to have been lax with my card details if there was a subsequent fraud attempt made by using them.

The card issuer's response was in effect "so what?"


----------

